# Info par produktiem >  Mikrene + metāls tajā

## hobins

Radās situācija ka mikrenē nokļuva metāla dakša uz kādām 10 sec. Pēc kā arī vairs nestrādā mikroviļņi. Kas varētu būt pa vainu? varbūt kāda detaļa jānomaina?, varbūt jābūt kādau restarta pogai, drošības nolūkos, vai arī kāds drošinātājs? kas varētu būt un ko vajadzētu darīt, lai pirktu jaunu krāsni. Modelis: Panasonic NN-J125M.

----------


## Delfins

no sākuma padomāju.. WTF.. turpmāk raksti normālirem vārdiem topika nosaukumā...

----------


## Slowmo

Man ar sākumā likās, ka mikroshēmā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nekam nevajadzēja notikt. Pats es bieži atstāju gan karotes gan dakšiņas uz šķīvja kad sildu ēdienu. Vienīogi , ja pieskaras korpusam, tad nedaudz padzirksteļo.

----------


## defs

Pa gabalu neviens nepateiks,jataisa kaste vaļa un jaskatās.Protams,ka vispirms var sākt ar drošinataju.Ja kas,argus.lv arī ir kaut kādas detaļas no mikrovilnenēm.

----------


## hobins

Biju kasti atvēris un acīmredzamus defektus nemanīju diemžēl...

----------


## ansius

*nes uz servisu kamēr esi vēl dzīvs.* mikrenē iekšā ir ļoti letāli spriegumi. piemēram kādus 2uF kondieris kas strādā ar 2kV spriegumu.

vai nu nocepās drošinātājs anoda ķēdē, vai magnetrons pa galam.

----------

